# Will this Stem fit my Felt



## mgmoore7 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a 2004 F60 with a 100mm Felt stem. I need a 90mm. I believe the components are origonal.

Someone offered me a FELT 3.2 CNC Machined 6061 Aluminum, Ø26.0mm with 0° rise 90mm stem.

Is there any reason this will not fit?

Forgive me but I am new to road biking and wrenching. I can't afford to pay the LBS for a stem and service for this right now. 

Thanks.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

If the steerer tube (probably 1 1/8) and handlebar diameter (either 26.0 or 31.8) are correct, then it should fit. You have to know your handlebar dimension, though. If he's local, just see if it will work and decline if not.


----------

